#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What are the ways helps to From the database Hacking !!

## Wondergirl

Hello everyone ,

If you have own website if they are secure .What are the ways protect your database 


*Guys Have you any ideas on it ;kindly be share it ?
*


Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hello everyone ,
> 
> If you have own website if they are secure .What are the ways protect your database 
> 
> 
> *Guys Have you any ideas on it ;kindly be share it ?
> *
> 
> 
> Thank you!


These are some the ways I have found!


*Brute-force (or not) cracking of weak or default usernames/passwords.**Privilege escalation.**Exploiting unused and unnecessary database services and functionality.**Targeting unpatched database vulnerabilities.**SQL injection.**Stolen backup (unencrypted) tapes.*

----------

